#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Буддисты в Нижнем Тагиле

## Andy Schneider

Всем доброго времени суток!
Я живу в Нижнем Тагиле, довольно крупном городе с населением в 350 тысяч человек. В городе имеются, помимо обилия храмов православных, храм католический, протестанский, мусульманская община, множество сект. И просится логичный вопрос: есть ли хоть что-то в Нижнем Тагиле имеющее отношение к буддизму? Или вообще, хоть кто-то. 
Тагильчане и все, у кого есть хоть какая-нибудь информация, отзовитесь пожалуйста)

----------


## Hetus

http://vkontakte.ru/video37129295_14.../event25886246

----------


## Денис Ихний

Здравствуйте. На данный момент в Тагиле присутствуют какие либо центры?

----------


## Нико

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> Я живу в Нижнем Тагиле, довольно крупном городе с населением в 350 тысяч человек. В городе имеются, помимо обилия храмов православных, храм католический, протестанский, мусульманская община, множество сект. И просится логичный вопрос: есть ли хоть что-то в Нижнем Тагиле имеющее отношение к буддизму? Или вообще, хоть кто-то. 
> Тагильчане и все, у кого есть хоть какая-нибудь информация, отзовитесь пожалуйста)


Хорошая новость. в Н. Тагиле стартовала группа-сателлит российского отделения ФПМТ (Фонда поддержания махаянской традиции, духовный руководитель - лама Сопа Ринпоче). По итогам визита туда в начале декабря дост. геше лхарамбы Джампы Дагпы. Инфа есть вконтакте.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.12.2016), Денис Ихний (03.01.2017), Кеин (28.12.2016), Осетров (17.02.2017)

----------


## Осетров

> Хорошая новость. в Н. Тагиле стартовала группа-сателлит российского отделения ФПМТ


в продолжение хорошей новости - наша группа не только стартовала, но и прошла два модуля программы: "Ум и его потенциал" и "Как медитировать". Скоро начнется следующий модуль. Присоединяйтесь!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.04.2017), Инга Че (02.04.2017)

----------

